# Bowhunter Ed Class completed



## K Williams (Feb 1, 2009)

I did the bowhunter education class today! Good info. Now to decide what bow I want to buy...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2009)

Great! What did you learn that was surprising (if anything)?


----------



## K Williams (Feb 2, 2009)

That 1 out of every 4 bowhunters that use tree stands will fall out of them! Being a structural ironworker, those statistics are unreal to me. Maybe they told us that to make us more aware of the dangers of hunting from tree stands. LOL


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 2, 2009)

What kind of bow are you interested in?

I bought a beautiful hand-made recurve from the following bowyer: www.saxonarchery.com.  I believe he is in Ohio and he shipped to to me.

He's got several different models, but they are all hand-made and I think he does very good work.  You can specify the poundage and drawlength that you want, and he will make it to order.  You can even tell him what kind of wood you would like it to be made from, within limits.

These are a simple, elegant design with soft curves and stuff.  Not like many of the bows you see that kind of look like they were mass-produced at a plant.

Personally, I don't like so much shooting compound bows.  They feel more like a "machine", if you know what I mean.  I prefer the natural instinct shooting with straight bows and recurves.  That's just my preference.

I've never hunted, I just shoot at targets for fun.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 2, 2009)

K Williams said:


> That 1 out of every 4 bowhunters that use tree stands will fall out of them! Being a structural ironworker, those statistics are unreal to me. Maybe they told us that to make us more aware of the dangers of hunting from tree stands. LOL


 

I wonder how many of them fall out because they're drunk?  A friend of mine who is an emt has countless stories of drunk bowhunters harming themselves!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2009)

No doubt I would imagine that to account for some of the falls.


Now onto bows.

I have recurves, traditional korean bows and of course compounds bows and a crossbow or two.  Personally if I am shooting for performance I would want a compound bow.  They do feel like a machine but they simply are that much better.  So if you are hunting my recommendation is a compound bow.


----------



## K Williams (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, I think I will get a compound bow first. Eventually, I'll buy a recurve also.

From what I've read on hunting forums, 3 Rivers Archery seems to be the place to go if you're into traditional(recurve and long) bows.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bows_c44_s0_p0_cat.html


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 3, 2009)

K Williams said:


> Yeah, I think I will get a compound bow first. Eventually, I'll buy a recurve also.
> 
> From what I've read on hunting forums, 3 Rivers Archery seems to be the place to go if you're into traditional(recurve and long) bows.
> 
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bows_c44_s0_p0_cat.html


 
Looks like some good pieces on that site, but not really to my personal tastes.  A lot of them have that "factory produced" look that I just don't care for.

I appreciate the link tho, it's always fun to windowshop!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> No doubt I would imagine that to account for some of the falls.
> 
> 
> Now onto bows.
> ...


 

Brian, what kind of Korean bow do you have?  I have several asian bows and I was eyeing a Korean one a while back.

David


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Brian, what kind of Korean bow do you have?  I have several asian bows and I was eyeing a Korean one a while back.
> 
> David



Hey David,

I have a synthetic korean horn bow and a real one.  Definitely I would always advise to buy a synthetic one first.  They are similar if not identical to your typical mongol or hun bow.  Very, very powerful.  

You can see it here in an IRT class we held on Archery and also Tomahawk throwing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dXRwnIyJ7Y&feature=channel_page

The synthetic one is right at the beginning.  Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The 60 lbs is more like closer to around 90 on your typical recurve.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey David,
> 
> I have a synthetic korean horn bow and a real one. Definitely I would always advise to buy a synthetic one first. They are similar if not identical to your typical mongol or hun bow. Very, very powerful.
> 
> ...


 

Nice clip Brian, thanks for posting it.  I have a Hun bow already so that's a good point of reference.

David


----------



## Tsuki-Yomi (Feb 9, 2009)

Look into the Tropyline Treesaddle if you are worried about treestands.  I have been using one for about three years now and I would never go back to a traditional hang on stand.


----------



## K Williams (Feb 10, 2009)

Tsuki-Yomi said:


> Look into the Tropyline Treesaddle if you are worried about treestands. I have been using one for about three years now and I would never go back to a traditional hang on stand.


 
This is my job( 



 ), I'm not too worried about a tree.  Actually, I plan on using the stalking & still method of hunting.


----------

